# Iphone 4 can't connect to itunes



## Techdodong (Mar 11, 2014)

Good day!

I already updated my itunes and ios in my iphone 4 but still I whenever I connect my phone to my laptop, it won't connect. Can't even see my iphone too in the itunes application. 

Please help. 

Thank you.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome

Skipping the first suggestion since you said you already updated iTunes...have you tried any of these other steps listed here?

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1538


----------

